# Note to self:  If I make a video calling out my black Soldiers, DON'T post it on Facebook....



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2018)

Well played Sergeant. I'm certain you will now get the respect you seek....

Dumbass.

Air Force technical sergeant removed for racially charged video rant

*NSFW* - Language


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah this is the kind of shit you keep to yourself. Make some corrections one on one behind closed doors, but a racially charged FaceBook post while displaying your nametape? Karma is a bitch. Zero sympathy here


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 30, 2018)

You can't lock em up or make them push in the Air Force?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2018)

If you're that ineffective of a leader you shouldn't be out in front of troops anyway.  Fired.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2018)

She was running the gym at Nellis (was being the optimum word here).
How fucking hard is that, though I wouldn't be surprised that the Cat III's she working with were/are entitled bitches (you don't put it on Facebook), hop she enjoys that TSgt retirement check.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2018)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> You can't lock em up or make them push in the Air Force?



I've had several AF NCOs complain to me that you can't make airmen push or place them on "corrective" details. Maybe this is just for those 2 units, maybe it is AF wide...I have no idea. Unit leadership, AF leadership....no clue. I know it is being done (or not done in this case), but I don't know how widespread the problem.

Protips for all:
- Don't wear your uniform when you're ranting.
- Don't show your face if you're going to bitch about work.
- Better still, don't do it on an open platform like Facebook.
- Don't talk about a lack of respect when you sound like a retard. We all have bad moments when communicating, but she came across as a semi-educated whinge factory.
- If you work in Services, this is a field not known for hard chargers...so expect a dumpster fire.
- Are you the victim or are you the problem? I'll guess "both" in this case though your percentages may vary.
- ShadowSpear would like to introduce our next Admin! Give her a warm round of applause!!!!!! First assignment, clean up the Trump thread.


----------



## Evans (Jan 31, 2018)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> You can't lock em up or make them push in the Air Force?


Unfortunately no....and it's terrible. Instead we rely on giving the member paperwork that is either ineffective or has the potential to follow them far longer than it needs to and bites a good troop in the ass later on. 

In regards to the original post of the dumbass posting rants on social media, at what point do we pull the use of social media? it seems like no matter how many time we make an example of the last person to get in trouble, people still post stupid things. Do we just need another briefing? That may be what it is, we don't have a quarterly Facebook SOP briefing. Waiting on that to happen, I'm sure it'll fix everything...


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 31, 2018)

Evans said:


> at what point do we pull the use of social media?



To save people from themselves? Meh.. Is the Air Force better off without this airmen?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2018)

Stupid should hurt.


----------



## Evans (Jan 31, 2018)

Florida173 said:


> To save people from themselves? Meh.. Is the Air Force better off without this airmen?


To save us from the public eye. Unfortunately the actions of one person is seen as the actions of all of us once it hits social media and big Air Force has to then go in and protect itself by acting to get back on the good side. And it seems like we keep putting dumb stuff on social media that takes maybe otherwise good troops, and places them in a situation that is unrecoverable because it was seen by millions of people. I have no idea the previous performance of this TSgt, she may have been a good NCO and was stressed due to inability to lead that certain personality type, which lead to a terrible decision to post her frustrations out on Facebook. Or she really is just a shitty person and that attack was directly geared toward racism. Either way it doesn't matter now because the exposure it's received.  

I am in no way saying she should not be punished, she screwed the pooch and hopefully she's learning that. I'm just saying we seem to find a lot of paperwork being generated because of the misuse of social media. I have had a troop of my own get in some hot water because of it. Didn't mean he was a dirtbag, but he was not in the same graces with leadership after the fact. And that was a minor instance. 

I'm more curious at how many times we allow major social media blunders happen before something is put in place to attempt to mitigate the misuse. And I honestly don't have any idea what a good fix for it would be.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 31, 2018)

Ah, Facebook...allowing people to fuck up their lives since 2004....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2018)

@Evans -

I disagree with your post overall because the Sergeant made the choice to create her profanity laced rant, called out black women specifically, and then made another choice to put it on Facebook.  

On the other hand, had this video been taken without her knowledge, while she was ranting to fellow NCO's, and then someone put it online without her knowledge, I would 100% agree with your whole post.


----------



## Evans (Jan 31, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah I agree with you completely there, and I am in no way defending her choice. I'm speaking more in a more general sense and didn't convey that as well through text as I did in my own head. I just think overall we should use Facebook to communicate with friends and family, and to share non-sense memes. Anything other than that should be banned, it only creates problems.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2018)

AWP said:


> ...
> - ShadowSpear would like to introduce our next Admin! Give her a warm round of applause!!!!!! First assignment, clean up the Trump thread.



^if she can do that, we should absolutely hire her.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 31, 2018)

NCO's are called Sir/Ma'am in the USAF?

Learn something new every day.  Also...this is idiotic.


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> NCO's are called Sir/Ma'am in the USAF?
> 
> Learn something new every day.  Also...this is idiotic.



You learning something new every day is idiotic or calling NCO's Sir or Ma'am is idiotic?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 31, 2018)

AWP said:


> You learning something new every day is idiotic or calling NCO's Sir or Ma'am is idiotic?


Naw, the video itself where she's bitching on Facebook live in Uniform is the idiotic thing.  She's displaying everything she's complaining about.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 31, 2018)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> You can't lock em up or make them push in the Air Force?


Yea, you can... outside of my specific career field, I have never seen anyone actually do that. Like, ever. 



Evans said:


> Unfortunately no....and it's terrible. Instead we rely on giving the member paperwork that is either ineffective or has the potential to follow them far longer than it needs to and bites a good troop in the ass later on.
> .


Disagree here. There are many good ways to correct behavior without the two outcomes you mentioned. 



ThunderHorse said:


> NCO's are called Sir/Ma'am in the USAF?


It is annoying as shit. Everyone is "sir" or "ma'am". I never had a "thing" or an "ism" until this issue. I make it my personal mission to correct younger airmen (and some older ones) on the pride in and proper address of the enlisted corps. 

Don't call NCOs and SNCOs sir/ma'am, kids, it makes people that care upset. /rant


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Ah, Facebook...allowing people to fuck up their lives since 2004....



A good thing, maybe, the Darwinism of social media self destruction. You live by the device, you die by it. Smother it with enough love and devotion and it'll shit on your pancakes.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 31, 2018)

She was running the gym at Nellis? What’s her deadlift and squat weights look like? Probably not much based on what I saw. PEOPLE let’s focus on the real issues.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 31, 2018)

I can't gauge my level of outrage unless I know the person's Fran time


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

She had to post that knowing there'd be serious consequences for her, right?  ...right?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2018)

*- Update - *

The most informative part of this article?  "NOTHING" is hidden on the internet and there are NO hidden/secret groups that are truly hidden/safe.

_The Facebook Live video, which was originally broadcast within a secret group for Nellis airmen, went viral within days after it was reposted on the unofficial Air Force amn/nco/snco Facebook page._

Air Force punishes Nellis airman for racially charged online rant

_“In accordance with the Uniform Code of Military Justice, Geraldine Lovely was held accountable for her actions,” Maj. Christina Sukach, chief of public affairs for the 99th Air Base Wing at Nellis, said in a statement Wednesday. “While specifics on this case can’t be released, 99th Air Base Wing leadership is satisfied with the outcome.”_

_Tech. Sgt. Geraldine Lovely of the 99th Force Support Squadron at the Nevada air force base posted a video of her in-uniform rant Jan. 26, in which she claimed black female airmen and noncommissioned officers had attitude problems._


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *- Update - *
> 
> The most informative part of this article?  "NOTHING" is hidden on the internet and there are NO hidden/secret groups that are truly hidden/safe.
> 
> ...


Someone will always get offended and repost from a covert forum/hidden FB page etc.
Or a liberal co-worker/friend ( @Muppet ) will get offended and arrange for a trip to FB jail.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2018)

Don’t want someone to repost or complain about something you say? Don’t fucking say it on social media.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Someone will always get offended and repost from a covert forum/hidden FB page etc.
> Or a liberal co-worker/friend ( @Muppet ) will get offended and arrange for a trip to FB jail.



@Muppet lives in FB jail. No chance of parole for that fucker.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> @Muppet lives in FB jail. No chance of parole for that fucker.




Colddddd blooooodeedddd.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> @Muppet lives in FB jail. No chance of parole for that fucker.


He'd stay out if he'd scrub friends and co-workers off his FB page.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> He'd stay out if he'd scrub friends and co-workers off his FB page.



Yeah. He’s got some folks with sand in their pussies.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 6, 2018)

I thought I scrubbed them all but sure as shit, one pops up, usually after I post my right wing conspiracy shit, then, boom, blocked.....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Yeah. He’s got some folks with sand in their pussies.






Muppet said:


> I thought I scrubbed them all but sure as shit, one pops up, usually after I post my right wing conspiracy shit, then, boom, blocked.....
> 
> M.




Both of you assholes are my FB friends. That's why I deactivated my fucking account. Too many commie pukes chiming in.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Both of you assholes are my FB friends. That's why I deactivated my fucking account. Too many commie pukes chiming in.



I can see that anger control class is working wonders brother. 

M.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 6, 2018)

Not so lovely....


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2018)

Muppet said:


> I can see that anger control class is working wonders brother.
> 
> M.


----------



## DC (Mar 6, 2018)

Attitude reflects leadership. Poor leaders ALWAYS blame subordinates. Put everyone in hack. Stay off social assclownery sites and do what your being expected to as a leader.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2018)

Muppet said:


> I thought I scrubbed them all but sure as shit, one pops up, usually after I post my right wing conspiracy shit, then, boom, blocked.....
> 
> M.


I miss you when you are FB jail.  I am going to bake you a FB cake with a FB file in it so as you can bust out next time.  And there WILL be a next time. Or six  LOL


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 6, 2018)

What is FB jail? Is that like being unable to post for a week or something?


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> What is FB jail? Is that like being unable to post for a week or something?


Sometimes it is worse than that.  Sometimes we have to do without Muppet for 2 weeks.


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> @Muppet lives in FB jail. No chance of parole for that fucker.



Fact.


----------

